# How to be single.....need advice please !!!!



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi,

I know this sounds weird, but I was never single having to take care of myself 100%....

I've always either lived with my parents or like now with my husband (stbx  )....

Now that it's clear that we're getting a divorce I'm trying to get all the must knows and must dos together so that I'll be prepared for my new life....

I will be moving into an apartment with our 2 kids....

What costs will I expect ??? Electricity, rent, tv/internet/phone....what else ???

What do I have to arrange ??? Car insurance, health insurance.....what else ???

Please, just tell me everything I should know !!!!!

Thanks !!!!!!


----------



## misspuppy (Sep 19, 2010)

here is the basics i had to pay for living on my on after my first divorce and with my then 7 yr old son:

Rent 650
Utilities ( connection fees SUCK) all of mine ran about 200 p/m
Food 300-400
daycare ( if app) varied
Car Insurance 100
Health Insurance 100
Phone/cable/internet( if wanted)150
gas in car 100
personal care 100
water sewage garbage ( sometimes already paid by lanlord)
any credit cards/debt
misc items ( from light bulbs to door knobs replaced)
Renters insurance ( where i live it is required for apts)


that is about all i can think of.. some things just come up, like emergencies ( car breaks down, water leaks,) 

If you dont already you will need to furnish the apt/house, that can run alot of money or not so much if you go to second hand stores, the ones i lived off were:
Deseret Industries ( ran by the church)
Dollar Tree ( for pretty much all the cleaning and personal stuff)
Wally World ( Lol who does not shop at wally world)
Family Dollar( for lots of cool stuff


there is so much i had to pay for out of pocket, but, can not remember right off hand.. good luck with all that you come across, it can be overwhelming at first, but you get used to it, i lived alone for almost 4 yrs before i met my hubby now, it can be done.


----------

